# 2001 ford 7.3 diesel exaust back pressure sensor?



## chad smith (Jul 4, 2012)

I purchased a 2001 7.3 f250 a few weeks back, I've always been told these trucks could pull a house down and since I pull a pontoon boat I was wanting something that would pull with no problems!
My uncle has a 2004 dodge 2500 cummins and it pulls my boat with no problems and you don't know it's behind the truck!
Now that I pull my boat with my f250 it doesn't pull great at all but real sluggish!
Even though the check engine light isn't on I took it to my local Autozone and the computer pulled a code saying the Exaust back pressure sensor is bad! Would the sensor cause no torq and sluggish pulling power? If not what could it be? Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## Lick Skillet (Jul 4, 2012)

Chad, while the 7.3 is a great engine it is not going to pull like the 04 cummins. Their power band and output and trannys are different animals. I am not saying that cummins is better (although I prefer it to the 7.3 mainly because of mpgs ) they pull different. Does it have a chip?  Check the tubes going to and from your turbo and intercooler (especially the ones going to and from the intercooler to intake)make sure they are all tight with no air leaks. Now the EBPS is in the front of your engine near the top right behind the belt. You will have to remove the cover on top of the engine. You should see the sensor it will have a small tube coming up to it. The sensor will be on top of the tube. You will probably not need to replace the sensor just clean it and get something and poke down in the tube to clean it out. You will need a couple wrenches to take the sensor off to clean it out.


----------



## M80 (Jul 4, 2012)

I would change fuel filter if you've not done it yet, and air filter.  Chips do wonder's to these trucks


----------



## chad smith (Jul 4, 2012)

Its not chipped! The guys at autozone said mainly what the EBPS does is helps with MPG but I'm already getting 16-18 mpg and loaded with my boat I'm actually getting 18-20 mpg which I'm not used to getting more mpg under a load! Can the EBPS sensor make the truck loose te power and torq?
Will a chip help? What are the pros and cons to the chips?
Also where is the intercooler? And do I stick something like weed eater wire down the tubes to and from the Turbo and intercooler to clean the tubes?


----------



## Lick Skillet (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes the EBPS would cause it to run weaker than it should. While I am not a master mechanic and dont know EXACTLY what it does I do know it sends a signal to the CPU and of course that controls how the engine acts under load. Because it is reading no pressure where there should be some you could be underfueling under a load like when you are towing causing the better fuel mileage. As far as intercooler it will have a pipe coming from your turbo to the intercooler which is either behind or in frontof your radiator. And looks like another radiator and a pipe going out the other side up to your intake. You should not take the tubes apart and clean them. You want to make sure the boots are all tiggt so you dont have air leaks . As far as the sensor goes a wire brush pipe cleaner and some type of spray cleaner workes for the little tube.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes a chip would help. You dont want to over do it but it would make towing the boat a breeze. If you are gonna be around the marina this friday or saturday i can come point the sensorout to you if you would like. Pm me and let me know.


----------



## JpEater (Jul 5, 2012)

You better plan to replace the tube. Out of the dozens I have tried to clean, I have had very little success with cleaning them out once they get completely stopped up. You EBP sensor detects the back pressure that is controlled by the EBP vavle mounted on the exhaust side of the turbo. The EBP valve closes during cold weather to aide in engine warm up. It has no bearing on warm weather driveability.


A Dp Tuner is about the best chip out there for a 7.3L. Be warned, a 4R100 transmission is not a very strong transmission. Any small increase in power will compound that problem.


----------



## 440Mopar (Jul 5, 2012)

also in a diesel pick up, especialy a 7.3 or an older 5.9 ,they take alot more throttle than a gas engine .they where built like a tractor or big rig made to be run in a certain rpm range so your throttle maybe almost on the floor or 3/4 way down to keep them in the rpm range they where built for.


----------



## chad smith (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks 440 mopar!
I did take the EBP tube and sensor apart today and the tube and sensor were both badly clogged and I did clean them fairly good! Hope that helps a little!!


----------



## Lick Skillet (Jul 5, 2012)

Good luck!


----------

